# Kormoranbrust mit Semmelknödel



## ralle (17. April 2009)

Auch Fischräuber sollen schmecken



Kormoranbrust mit Semmelknödel und Rotkraut und Warme Ananasstücke im Schokoladenmantel.

Sie benötigen für  4 Personen ( 2 Erwachsene, 2 Kinder) etwa 1,5 Stunden Zeit

Hauptspeise

Semmelknödel: 400 g Toastbrot, 50 g Butter, 50 g Zwiebel, 100 ml Milch, 2 Eier

600g Kormoranbrust  (Die Brust eines Kormorans hat etwa 350g)

1 Möhre

2 Zwiebeln

½ Sellerie 

1/8 Liter trockenen Rotwein/Weißwein 

25 g 3-fach konzentriertes Tomatenmark

Gewürze: Salz, Pfeffer, Wacholderbeeren, Knoblauch nach persönlichen Geschmack

Für den Nachtisch

100g gestückelte Ananas, 100 g Schokolade (Alpenmilch, Vollmilch)

Zubereitung Hauptgericht:

Herstellung der Semmelknödel: Toastbrot in Würfel schneiden, die Hälfte der Würfel in Butter goldgelb anbraten. Zwiebel würfeln und dazu geben, ebenfalls anschwitzen. Restliches Toastbrot in eine Schale geben und die goldgelben gebratenen Würfel hinzugeben. Milch erhitzen und ebenfalls zugeben, aber es muss eine feste Konsistenz erhalten bleiben, ähnlich wie beim Kloßteig. 2 Eier unterrühren und vermischen. Würzen nach Geschmack. (Salz, Muskat) Die Zugabe von gehackter Petersilie ist dekorativ und schmeckt. 30 Min unter Geschirrtuch ziehen lassen. Nach 30 Min werden die Knödel geformt und in heißes, nicht kochendes Wasser gegeben. Etwa 30 Minuten ziehen lassen und dann servieren.

Kormoranbrüste auslösen und unter klarem Wasser abspülen, dann mit einem Geschirrtuch trocken tupfen. Bei erwachsenen Kormoranen kann man die Brüste auch in Buttermilch eine Nacht lang eingelegt im Kühlschrank ziehen lassen. 

Kormoranbrüste mit Öl bestreichen und würzen, dann in eine Schüssel geben und mit einem Geschirrtuch abdecken.

Gemüse waschen, schälen und in Würfel schneiden. (Zwiebeln einfach vierteln, mit trockener Haut für die dunkle Färbung, Sellerie in  Würfel schneiden 4x4 cm, Bei Bedarf max.2-3 Wacholderbeeren zugeben) Das Ganze in einen Bräter  (Bratpfanne) mit etwas Öl im Vorgeheizten Backofen (Umluftherd 200 Grad, sonstige 220 Grad Celsius) geben.

Zubereitung Nachspeise:

Frische Ananas schälen und würfeln, oder einfach Ananas aus der Dose leicht gezuckert verwenden. Durch ein Küchensieb die Flüssigkeit abtropfen lassen und etwa 30 Min an der Luft trocknen lassen. Dann kleine Zahnstocher in die Würfel stecken.  Die Schokolade bis zum zähflüssigen Zustand langsam erwärmen und dann vom Herd nehmen. (Achtung! Die Schokolade in eine kleine Metallschüssel geben und diese in ein Topf mit heißem Wasser schwimmen lassen, oder nur wenig Wasser verwenden, so geht es am einfachsten.) Nun die Ananaswürfel in der Schokolade wälzen, bis diese eine feine Schicht Schokolade angenommen haben. Die Spießer einfach in einen Apfel stecken und trocknen lassen, danach in den Kühlschrank geben und erst kurz vor dem servieren herausnehmen und anrichten, entweder die Spieße entfernen, oder direkt auf einer Apfelhälfte servieren. Auf die Ananasschokoladenhäppchen kann man auch je nach Jahreszeit aus dem Garten ein wenig „Grün“ aufbringen. (Minzeblätter etc.)

Als Vorspeise kann man auch einen Schälchen Gurkensalat reichen, er ist erfrischend und macht Hunger auf mehr.

So schnell geht es: 2 Gurken schälen und in dünne Scheiben schneiden. Eine Zwiebel in kleine Würfel schneiden. Mit Salz, Pfeffer und Öl abschmecken, Essig kann, muss aber nicht zugegeben werden. Das Ganze vermischen und fertig zum servieren.

Guten Appetit!

,


----------



## Taxidermist (18. April 2009)

*AW: Kormoranbrust mit Semmelknödel*

Aus eigenen Versuchen,diese Vögel einer sinnvollen Verwendung zu zuführen,kann ich
sagen,dass sie bei mir ganz unten auf der Geschmacksskala stehen,gleich vor Fischreiher.
Bei dem dem gezeigtem Rezept bringen es wohl die anderen guten Zutaten!
Empfehlen würde ich generell,ein mindestens dreitägiges Einlegen in Buttermilch und die
Verwendung von Jungvögeln.

Taxidermist


----------



## dirk-mann (18. April 2009)

*AW: Kormoranbrust mit Semmelknödel*

moin

ist doch nicht euer ernst wie schmeckt den schwan

gruß dirk


----------



## Taxidermist (18. April 2009)

*AW: Kormoranbrust mit Semmelknödel*

Im  späten Mittelalter war der Schwan noch selten und sehr kostbar und kam ausschließlich auf den Tisch so einiger Adeliger.
Wobei es aber in der Hauptsache darum ging,durch die Exklusivität dieses Gerichtes zu
beeindrucken,der Vogel wurde dabei feierlich auf dem Tisch präsentiert und das zubereitete Fleisch um das speziell hergerichtetem Federkleid (Ausgestopft/Präpariert)drapiert.Mit Pfauen wurde dieses auch gerne gemacht.Der Geschmack war dabei eher sekundär.
Hier sind es auch die Jungvögel,welche eindeutig besser schmecken!

Taxidermist


----------



## dirk-mann (18. April 2009)

*AW: Kormoranbrust mit Semmelknödel*

Moin 

naja früher eben dachte mal gehört zu haben das schwan recht tranig schmeckt wenn nicht sogar ungenießbar ist

gruß dirk


----------



## Taxidermist (18. April 2009)

*AW: Kormoranbrust mit Semmelknödel*

Da Schwäne ihre Nahrung im Uferschlamm suchen und dabei so einiges durch seien,ist
der Geschmack auch ihrer Nahrung entsprechend,wie halt auch bei einem alten Karpfen,
welcher sein Leben lang den Bodengrund nach Nahrung durchwühlt.
Tranig oder modrig ist wohl das richtige Wort dafür,daher auch z.B. Buttermilch einlegen
um den Geschmack etwas zu neutralisieren und zusätzlich für zarteres Fleisch zu sorgen.

Taxidermist


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. April 2009)

*AW: Kormoranbrust mit Semmelknödel*

Das Rezept sollte man mal der Peta schicken.Falls sie darauf
reinfallen,könnte es evtl. gelingen sie auszurotten.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------

